# Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2015)

*Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Ho Ho Ho zusammen

Das bald Weihnachten ist weiss jeder, die Werbungen überall in den Läden kündigen es schon lange an aber es gibt manchmal ein Problem an Weihnachten, man bekommt etwas das man eigentlich nicht mag. Klar freut man sich aber man braucht es einfach nicht oder es gefällt einem nicht.

Welche Geschenke mögt ihr nicht oder ist es euch egal was ihr bekommt? 

----

Mir ist es eigentlich egal was ich bekomme, bis jetzt war alles passend aber ich erstelle auch ein Wunschzettel mit dem was ich will auch wenn es meistens DVDs sind. Weiss sonst nicht was ich mir wünschen soll, Kleidung suche ich mir am liebsten immer selber aus und anprobieren ist Pflicht vor dem Kauf.(Ausser Unterwäsche ) 
Und alles andere habe ich schon was ich brauche, Games und PC Hardware kaufe ich immer selber das wäre sonst evtl. es doof wenn ich dann ein Game bekomme das mir nicht zusagt.
Wie ist es bei euch so?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Die besten Geschenke, schenkt man immernoch sich selbst. Von daher, es gibt kein Geschenk, welches ich ablehne, nur die Art des Geschenkes hat gewissen Einfluss auf die häufigkeit der Nutzung


----------



## tdi-fan (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Eigtl. hab ich keine Wünsche, freue mich aber über Accessoires wie zB einen Schal, Gürtel oder gutes Eau de Toilette oder so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Ich mag alles nicht außer Geld und Gutscheine - einfach weil die Chance Mist zu schenken sonst viel zu groß ist.

Glücklicherweise hat das meine gesamte Familie einstimmig auch so gesehen vor vielen Jahren schon und die Nummer "Geschenke" ist an Weihnachten komplett abgesagt, sprich wir schenken uns untereinander nichts. Keiner muss sich in überfüllte Läden zwängen weil es der soziale Druck erfordert. Wir gehn irgendwann im Januar essen und alle sind zufrieden.
Mit der Lebensgefährtin werde ich mir auch seit vielen Jahren unproblematisch stressfrei einig.

Das einzige was ich an Weihnachten kaufen muss ist ein Geschenk für meine Mutter - die hat dummerweise am 24. Dezember Geburtstag.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich mag alles nicht außer Geld und Gutscheine - einfach weil die Chance Mist zu schenken sonst viel zu groß ist.
> 
> Glücklicherweise hat das meine gesamte Familie einstimmig auch so gesehen vor vielen Jahren schon und die Nummer "Geschenke" ist an Weihnachten komplett abgesagt, sprich wir schenken uns untereinander nichts. Keiner muss sich in überfüllte Läden zwängen weil es der soziale Druck erfordert. Wir gehn irgendwann im Januar essen und alle sind zufrieden.
> Mit der Lebensgefährtin werde ich mir auch seit vielen Jahren unproblematisch stressfrei einig.
> ...



Dann hast du trotzdem Weihnachtsstress weil ein Geschenk muss doch gekauft werden.  Das mit dem Essen ist auch eine gute Idee aber dann muss es unbedingt etwas besonderes sein das man nicht jeden Tag isst.

Ich bin mal so Frech und behaupte das Weihnachten zu sehr kommerzialisiert wurde über die Jahre damit Genug Geld in die Kassen kommt.


----------



## azzih (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Ich find diesen ganzen Weihnachtsgeschenke Stress sowieso mega nervig. Perfektes Weihnachten wäre imo wenn man an einem Tag mit dem Familie gemütlich zusammen sitzt und was leckeres isst und am anderen Tag sich mit all den Freunden trifft die mittlerweile über die ganze Welt/Deutschland verstreut sind und die man um die Weihnachtszeit noch am ehesten alle zusammen kriegt. Geschenke für mich sind mir egal, alles was ich unbedingt will kauf ich mir selbst und wirklich große Ansprüche hab ich keine.


----------



## Stueppi (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Zu all meinem was ich angekreuzt habe kommt auch noch

Sonstiges: Tiere


----------



## Malkolm (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Geld/Gutscheine sind so ziemlich die blödesten Geschenke. Mal von Situationen wie Kindheit oder Studium/Ausbildung abgesehen verschenkt man doch rein vom materiellen Wert her ungefähr soviel wie man auch selbst geschenkt bekommt. Wenn man dieses Tauschgeschäft auch noch mit Geld betreibt ist es doch wirklich witzlos.

Beim Schenken geht es doch vorallem darum jemandem eine Freude zu machen. Und die macht man niemandem indem man ihm Geld schenkt (davon hat man doch eh meist selbst mehr als genug), sondern indem man sich Gedanken macht und ein Geschenk findet, welches man entweder nicht kaufen kann (gemeinsamme Zeit z.B.) oder mit etwas auf das der Beschenkte selbst niemals gekommen wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

[x] _Bei mir ist Weihnachten ohne Geschenke

Unterwäsche nur getragen zum weiter verkaufen . Generell sollte nix Lebendes und auch nix aus dem täglichen " Bedarf " unter der Fichte liegen wie auch so abgedroschene Sachen wie Socken, Schlips, Küchengeräte etc. Wenn man jemanden nicht den Tag versauen will wäre eine Schippe voll Dublonen oder so etwas wie Gutscheine angebracht wenn man den wahren Wunsch nicht kennt
_


----------



## s-icon (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Das schönste Geschenk: Zeit

Mit Freunden und Familie einen schönen besinnlichen Abend verbringen, mit gutem Essen und Getränken.
Frei von allen Verpflichtungen, Terminen und Problem, das Jahr revue passieren lassen.
Für mich das schönste Geschenk.
Materielle Dinge kann ich mir auch selber kaufen.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Zu all meinem was ich angekreuzt habe kommt auch noch
> 
> Sonstiges: Tiere


Im Ernst jetzt? Dir hat mal jemand ein Haustier geschenkt bei dem du dann die ganze Arbeit machen musst und für die Kosten aufkommen musst? Ich habe nix gegen Tiere aber da kann man jemanden gleich die Stromrechnung zum bezahlen schenken. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> _
> Unterwäsche nur getragen zum weiter verkaufen
> _



Irgendwie wusste ich das du mit so einem Sprich kommst   


s-icon schrieb:


> Materielle Dinge kann ich mir auch selber kaufen.



Stimmt, Materielles ist eh nicht so wichtig, leider steht es bei manchen auf der Wichtigkeitsliste an erster Stelle.


----------



## Stueppi (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Im Ernst jetzt? Dir hat mal jemand ein Haustier geschenkt bei dem du dann die ganze Arbeit machen musst und für die Kosten aufkommen musst? Ich habe nix gegen Tiere aber da kann man jemanden gleich die Stromrechnung zum bezahlen schenken.



Nein, ich hab früher bei einem Tierarzt ein Praktikum gemacht das in einem Gebäude mit einem Tierheim war und die haben zur Weihnachtszeit keine rausgegeben, weil die nach Weihnachten zum großteil wieder zurückgegeben worden sind.
Es geht nur um die Ethik und nicht um den Aufwand.


----------



## Zeiss (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Genau so ist es. Die ganzen Zoogeschäfte hier verkaufen um die Weihnachtszeit keine Meerschweinchen, Kaninchen und etc und ich finde es sehr gut so.


----------



## Ruptet (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Wenn mir jemand n Tier schenkt ..... dann gehts rund 

Mir ist immer die Zeit am wichtigsten, ich erwarte keine Geschenke.
Ich finde diese "Beschenk-Tage" sowieso sinnlos .... wer jemandem eine Freude machen will, der kann es das ganze Jahr über - da hat ein Geschenk auch wirklich einen Effekt. Zu Weihnachten ist es eher sowas wie "Ich erwarte ein Geschenkt" und "Ich muss was kaufen weil er/sie ein Geschenk erwartet".

Ich schenke viel und gerne, allerdings selten an diesen Tagen, weil viele die Bedeutung davon vergessen.

Wegen der Umfrage : ich lehne kein Geschenk ab, aber man merkt schon ob sich der Gegenüber Gedanken darüber gemacht hat oder einfach schnell was kaufen wollte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Generell verschenke ich auch eher etwas wenn mir danach ist und nicht weil es die Kommerzindustrie das will


----------



## S754 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

[x] Sonstiges, siehe Kommentar: Steine


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell verschenke ich auch eher etwas wenn mir danach ist und nicht weil es die Kommerzindustrie das will



Leider ist Heutzutage alles zu sehr kommerzialisiert worden  



S754 schrieb:


> [x] Sonstiges, siehe Kommentar: Steine



Echt nicht? Dann kannst du den Garten oder den Eingang damit schöner machen, aber du hast nicht wirklich Steine als Geschenk erhalen oder?


----------



## S754 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> aber du hast nicht wirklich Steine als Geschenk erhalen oder?


Doch 

"Wundersteine" mit besonderen Kräften....wers glaubt, wird selig xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Echt nicht? Dann kannst du den Garten oder den Eingang damit schöner machen, aber du hast nicht wirklich Steine als Geschenk erhalen oder?


Steine, geologisch auch Kies oder Kohle recht artverwandt werden auch gerne mal für Bargeld genommen


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



S754 schrieb:


> Doch
> 
> "Wundersteine" mit besonderen Kräften....wers glaubt, wird selig xD


Diese Steine haben die Kraft jemanden Schmerzen zuzufügen wenn er der Person auf die Füsse fällt  



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Steine, geologisch auch Kies oder Kohle recht artverwandt werden auch gerne mal für Bargeld genommen



Das ist natürlich auch möglich


----------



## Leob12 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

_Sonstiges, siehe Kommentar
_Kommt natürlich auf das Geschenk an. Meistens wird es eh nur Geld (mir lieber als Gutscheine) und die Leute, die wissen was ich will, kaufen mir auch keinen Quatsch den ich nicht brauche. Meistens bekomme ich Kleidung oder Geld. Kleidung gefällt mir meistens und wenn nicht dann wirds halt umgetauscht. 

Was ich absolut nicht brauche ich irgendeine Deko "zum Hinstellen". Verstaubt nur und ich staube so schon nicht gerne ab^^ 

Selbst schenke ich nur ungern Geld bzw als kleine Beigabe ein Gutschein oder so. Betrifft nicht nur Weihnachten sondern allgemein. Meist mache ich mir schon Gedanken was ich kaufen könnte, dann wirds schön verpackt und bisher hat es so gepasst. Wenn sich jemand ausdrücklich Geld wünscht, ok, aber sonst eher nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ich absolut nicht brauche ich irgendeine Deko "zum Hinstellen". Verstaubt nur und ich staube so schon nicht gerne ab^^



Und genau deswegen hängt bei mir keine Weihnachtsdeko, schont den Geldbeutel und die Nerven


----------



## T-Drive (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

zum angekreuzten noch :

"preiswerte" Schokolade


----------



## Noname1987 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

EIgtl. mag ich alle Geschenke... Einem geschenkten Gaul... Der WIlle zählt.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



T-Drive schrieb:


> zum angekreuzten noch :
> 
> "preiswerte" Schokolade


Stimmt, habe auch schon Schokolade erhalten von Firmen von denen ich noch nie etwas gehört habe, ich verschenke nur von solchen Firmen die bis jetzt immer gut angekommen sind weil sie mir empfohlen wurden.



Noname1987 schrieb:


> EIgtl. mag ich alle Geschenke... Einem geschenkten Gaul... Der WIlle zählt.



Stimmt  Ich mag auch alles so lange es keine Pinke Unterwäsche ist


----------



## Leob12 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

13 Leute stimmten für "Unterwäsche"? Beruht das auf schlechten Erfahrungen?^^


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> 13 Leute stimmten für "Unterwäsche"? Beruht das auf schlechten Erfahrungen?^^



Falsche Grösse, Falsche Farbe, oder das Design gefällt nicht, aber im Ernst, wer will schon Unterwäsche geschenkt bekommen?  Ich habe sowas mal geschenkt bekommen und auch wenn ich mich über jedes Geschenk freue, ich ziehe sie kaum an weil sie 1 Nummer zu klein sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimmt  Ich mag auch alles so lange es keine Pinke Unterwäsche ist


Im wilden Westen war das eine hippe Kleidung besonders mit der Katzenklappe hinten drin


> Falsche Grösse, Falsche Farbe, oder das Design gefällt nicht


Ein paar Nummern zu groß ist kein Problem da könnte man das Ding an den Flughafen als Windhose vermieten oder dem Militär als Rohstoff für einen Blimp übereignen. Farbe ist ja egal so lange Gelb und Braun nicht als Streifenmuster vorhanden sind


----------



## Noname1987 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Welche Weihnachtsgeschenke mögt ihr nicht?*

Ich habe so hässliche Unterwäsche bekommen... ich mag sie trotzdem... weils lieb gemeint war... ich freu mich dann selbst darüber. Hab auch Pullis bekommendie echt blöd aussehen und mag sie tortzdem. Der Gedanke hinter einem Geschenk zählt mehr als der tatsächliche Nutzen und die Freude daran, dass man dann halt beim nächsten Treffen mit den Schenkenden den ollen Pulli an hat ist doch auch was feines. Ich wünsch euch allen schöne Geschenke und nen frohes Fest. Man hat nur eine Familie und auch wenns stresst genießt es, irgendwann is es vorbei und dann fehlt es


----------

